
Prince: I was right about the internet: tell me a musician who’s got rich off it - eplanit
http://www.theguardian.com/music/2015/nov/12/prince-interview-paisley-park-studios-minneapolis
======
SCAQTony
Justin Bieber, Susan Boyle, Carly Rae Jepson

~~~
joezydeco
Prince was referring to income from the net, not fame.

~~~
SCAQTony
PSY made $8-million with 'Gangnam Style' on YouTube. ;-)

------
a_bonobo
Full quote:

>“What I meant was that the internet was over for anyone who wants to get
paid, and I was right about that,” he says. “Tell me a musician who’s got rich
off digital sales. Apple’s doing pretty good though, right?”

So he implies that Apple is getting rich at the musicians' cost, which I agree
with.

There are some musicians who are trying to make it outside the walled garden,
but no-one got particularly rich. I think Amanda Palmer is making money with
Patreon, but she wasn't particularly poor to begin with (husband with movie-
deals etc.)

------
lawpoop
Is the point of a musical career to get rich, or to make a living?

There may not be as many rich stars as earlier medium generated, but I bet
there are more 'garage musicians' who got a critical mass of fame, enough to
make a career out of it. RJD2 comes to mind.

------
noblethrasher
Jason Lanier's thoughts are relevant:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4iSRXtsFLM&feature=youtu.be...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4iSRXtsFLM&feature=youtu.be&t=800)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSH9gOqevRc&feature=youtu.be...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSH9gOqevRc&feature=youtu.be&t=528)

------
benzesandbetter
Drake

------
ccvannorman
Ronald Jenkees

